# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads #60 still yelling Gooooo Dawgs, sic em, woof woof woof!!!!!!!!!



## John Cooper (May 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs 33-18!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

@brownceluse @elfiii @mrs. hornet22 @Rackmaster @MudDucker @Silver Britches 

Here you go!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 15, 2022)

Go DAWGS back to the grind on Monday!


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs enjoying a beautiful Sunday morning!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (May 15, 2022)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs, got a beautiful week ahead of us!!!!! Be driving the Jeep every day!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (May 15, 2022)

GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (May 16, 2022)

Go Alpha Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs taking a short break!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs starting a whole new week with beautiful weather!


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2022)

Lunch time Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2022)

Ready to head home Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs working on building new flintlock


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs thinking about going to bed!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 17, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2022)

Good morning Natty Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 17, 2022)

Morning to those Champion DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (May 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2022)

Go late lunch Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs picking up the wife's car from the stealership..... thank the lord for extended warranty!!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (May 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!! Lets Go Back to Back NATIONAL Champs


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2022)

Go hump day Natty toting Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2022)

bilgerat said:


> GO DAWGS!!! Lets Go Back to Back NATIONAL Champs



I can stand a free lunch, how sure are you?


----------



## MudDucker (May 18, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> I can stand a free lunch, how sure are you?



Can't stand it ... got to get in here and enjoy our victory dance didn't ya.

Now Go DAWGS lovin' on 33-18!


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs paying their own way!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Can't stand it ... got to get in here and enjoy our victory dance didn't ya.
> 
> Now Go DAWGS lovin' on 33-18!



Nah, I appreciate my DAWG bros. I'd be dancing in the streets as well after waiting that long. Congrats again!

I'll still take a lunch bet on a next season repeat.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 18, 2022)

Go National Championship Repeating Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs taking lunch money from the Bammers.


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2022)

Go reigning National Champion Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (May 18, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Nah, I appreciate my DAWG bros. I'd be dancing in the streets as well after waiting that long. Congrats again!
> 
> I'll still take a lunch bet on a next season repeat.



I think we got a chance, but I ain't a betting man.  Beside I usually bet for the opposing team, because I lose so many bets.  I bet a dollar on Bammer this year.


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 19, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (May 19, 2022)

Go foggy morning DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 19, 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs missing lunch!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 19, 2022)

Go dawgs with new burf day pool coolers!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 20, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (May 20, 2022)

Go Foggy Friday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (May 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 20, 2022)

Go Bama Stomping Dawgs! 33-18


----------



## John Cooper (May 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to go wheeling in the Jeep tomorrow!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Just got done filleting 55 Crappie!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 20, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Just got done filleting 55 Crappie!


Heck yeah! The Big Dawg gonna be eatin’ good! Eat Big Dawg! Eeeeeeeat!


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Just got done filleting 55 Crappie!


Man I will be kinda close to your place today!!!!  We gonna be wheeling in the Jasper/Ranger area. Crappie for lunch sounds mighty fine!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2022)

Me and Pops went yesterday morning. Had our limit in 2 hours. Got off the lake before even got hot. Go Dawgs thankful the old man is still around!


----------



## MudDucker (May 21, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (May 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs just getting home!!!!

What a blast!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2022)

Go Sunday Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 22, 2022)

Go Top Dawgs! 33-18


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the rain!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (May 22, 2022)

GO SUNDAY DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (May 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a rainy Monday,  good for the garden, bad for the lawnmowers!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2022)

Go Monday Morning Blues DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (May 23, 2022)

Still National Champions! Go Dawgs in 2022!


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 24, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 24, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (May 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (May 24, 2022)

GO Hershel Go!


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 25, 2022)

Go primary winning Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (May 25, 2022)

Go DAWGS preparing to remember this weekend!


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs on top! The view is much better here!


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (May 25, 2022)

Go dawgs on a cool late may evening


----------



## John Cooper (May 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 26, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 26, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## campboy (May 26, 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Football season can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (May 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs done for the week.


----------



## John Cooper (May 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 26, 2022)

GO Natty Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for a long weekend!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 27, 2022)

Go DAWGS for remembered those who gave all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 27, 2022)

Go Rainy Day Dawgs!

33-18


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 28, 2022)

Go DAWGS from the coast about to go fishing!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (May 28, 2022)

Go Saturday Dawgs getting a good report from Mrs. elfiii's foot ortho. 2 more weeks and she can start walking again. Woo hoo!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Saturday Dawgs getting a good report from Mrs. elfiii's foot ortho. 2 more weeks and she can start walking again. Woo hoo!


Great news!!!!! For a great Dawg!!!!!!

Go Dawgs for Mrs elfiii!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs for the good news!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2022)

Go Sunday morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (May 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 29, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 29, 2022)

Go DAWGS getting ready for church!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (May 29, 2022)

Go Memorial Day weekend Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs after a good day at the house of the Lord. Filled the feeders yesterday and gonna relax today and fire the smoker in the morning.


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs enjoying an extra day off!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs after a Sunday nap!


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 30, 2022)

Good morning National Champions in the land of the free because of the brave. We remember


----------



## MudDucker (May 30, 2022)

Go DAWGS remembered those who nourished the tree of liberty!


----------



## trad bow (May 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a very somber day.


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs remembering loved ones who gave all!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (May 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (May 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (May 31, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (May 31, 2022)

Go DAWGS on a foggy Monday morn!


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs with a messed up phone all weekend


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (May 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs back to the workday grind.


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs back to the workday grind.


Say what????? 

Go Dawgs!!! Supposed to be retired!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!

Thinking of getting a UGA tag for my Jeep, since I live in Bama, I was thinking....  

33TO18 

Wonder if they would let me have that one?????


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (May 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting tags


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 1, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2022)

Go DAWGS hoping not to have another Monday this week like the Monday on Tuesday.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> 
> Thinking of getting a UGA tag for my Jeep, since I live in Bama, I was thinking....
> 
> ...



Better be sure your insurance covers your Jeep getting keyed by mad redneck Bammer fans.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Better be sure your insurance covers your Jeep getting keyed by mad redneck Bammer fans.


JM Browning should have it covered 

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 1, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 1, 2022)

Go Dogs with Kirby restocking his talent pool today especially at CB and WR with the final 12 2022 recruits arriving on campus.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2022)

Wake up and Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 2, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs with Arch Manning and a host of other unsigned elite players on campus this weekend. All about to buy in to Kirby's process.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS and a happy heavenly birthday to the granddaddy of all dawgs Mr. Bo$$ man KYDAWG.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS and a happy heavenly birthday to the granddaddy of all dawgs Mr. Bo$$ man KYDAWG.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2022)

Happy birthday Bo$$!!!! Good memories right here.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 3, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 3, 2022)

Go Friday morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 3, 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooo GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 3, 2022)

SIC "EM WOOF WOOF WOOF on Friday night!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 4, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs with a retro decal on the new retro ice maker.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs with a retro decal on the new retro ice maker.


Go Dawgs!!!!!

Looking good Mrs.h2totwo!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 4, 2022)

Go Dogs with around 92 days till we play Oregon.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs playing anybody


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 4, 2022)

Go Saturday night Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2022)

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 5, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO SUNDAY DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 5, 2022)

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 5, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1155752


And that's the truth!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 5, 2022)

GO NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 6, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 6, 2022)

Go you Monday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 6, 2022)

89 days!!!
GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2022)

Get out of bed Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 7, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Jun 7, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 7, 2022)

Go DAWGS countin' down to pluckin' da ducks!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs plucking some ducks


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2022)

Go you Georgia BULLDAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for some rest.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 8, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

87 days!! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 8, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dogs, tipping my cap to the lefties at USA Today sports page, who had exactly “Zero” Bulldogs on their first team All SEC offense and defensive teams last season. Only thing this rag is good for would be starting a campfire…


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2022)

Jack Bauerle is retiring after 43 seasons of coaching UGA swim and dive team. Thanks for a job well done Coach! GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs showing folks how to swim


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the rain fall from the sky!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs high and dry here in Georgia’s Lake Country.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Bill Goldberg was in Athens hanging out with our warriors.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 9, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

86 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs counting the days till kickoff!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Over Da Hump DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Jun 9, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, tipping my cap to the lefties at USA Today sports page, who had exactly “Zero” Bulldogs on their first team All SEC offense and defensive teams last season. Only thing this rag is good for would be starting a campfire…



It makes a good clean surface for cleaning your guns on too.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs toten guns!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to defend our championship.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for kick off!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs chilling on a hot humid afternoon


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 9, 2022)

33-18
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 10, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

85 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2022)

Good morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## formula1 (Jun 10, 2022)

5 months now and still National Champions!!!  

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS grindin' for the winnin'!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 10, 2022)

Go you hairy Friday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 11, 2022)

Never gets old!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

84 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 11, 2022)

Go Saraday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs mowing grass on a hot afternoon.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 12, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

83 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 12, 2022)

Go Weekend DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2022)

Go Sunday morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Jun 12, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go Weekend DAWGS!


I’m retired. Everyday a weekend. Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2022)

Go retired Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs pickin' at the Bammers. 

*33-18*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 13, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

82 days - GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 13, 2022)

Go Monday Morning DAWGS ... lookin' for the re to go with the tired!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs working till forever to retire!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 13, 2022)

Hey Y'all, guess what?

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS today and everyday!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jun 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a hot muggy day on the mountain!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 13, 2022)

Go Hot Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 14, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

81 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs


Go stick and string Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 14, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 14, 2022)

Go you national champion Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 14, 2022)

Go, hot summer Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Whew it's mighty hot out. This Dawg has sweated since before daylight today!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 15, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

80 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 15, 2022)

Go Hump Day DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2022)

Go DAWGS in beautiful Athens, GA. THE Classic City.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 15, 2022)

Go sweltering hot in the shade Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 15, 2022)

Stay cool, Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 15, 2022)

Go Dogs think its been around 152 days since we won the Natty!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 16, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

79 days -  GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready to take the field of battle!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 16, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1157965


 GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2022)

Good morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs at work!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 17, 2022)

Go you Friday morning DAWGS gettin' ready for da weekend!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Weekends were made for having fun!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 17, 2022)

Go Dogs, read on Dawgnation UGA has had the 3rd most WR’s drafted in the last 10 years. ( we also just pulled a 5* 2023 cb outta Bama who commited to the G )


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Showing some pride on casual Friday!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 17, 2022)

RIP late 80's TE and current head football coach at Columbia County HS, Kirk Warner, who passed from cancer.


----------



## Duff (Jun 17, 2022)

Oh man, hate to hear that. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs in this sweltering heat!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs every day!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 17, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> RIP late 80's TE and current head football coach at Columbia County HS, Kirk Warner, who passed from cancer.


RIP and prayers for his family in this time of sorrow. Amen.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs remembering one of their own.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2022)

Go Friday Night Dawgs! Y’all getting any snow where y’all at?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 17, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Friday Night Dawgs! Y’all getting any snow where y’all at?


Go Dawgs!!!

I was trying to plow the popcorn field today,  but it was so hot the corn started popping on the stalk!!!!! The one eyed mule thought it was snowing and laid down and froze to death!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

77 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 18, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> RIP late 80's TE and current head football coach at Columbia County HS, Kirk Warner, who passed from cancer.



I saw that.  I knew Kirk back in the day.  RIP DGD!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 18, 2022)

Go Saturday morning DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs all day every day! All night too because somewhere in this great land there's a graveyard shift going on.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Good morning National Champions!!
> 
> 77 days - GO DAWGS!!!


Can't wait!
Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs going to pool party's to relax


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching Saturday night boxing!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Good Sunday morning National Champions!!!

76 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs counting the days


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 19, 2022)

Go Father's Day DAWGS!


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 19, 2022)

Morning Mr John Cooper, happy Father’s Day


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father's Day!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Morning Mr John Cooper, happy Father’s Day


Mornin Mr. Fish, happy Father's day to you and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father’s Day to all you DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father's day Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father’s Day to all! Go National Champions Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Father's day to all the GREAT Dad Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## fishnguy (Jun 19, 2022)

Go, all busy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 20, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

75 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 20, 2022)

Go Monday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs from Nawth Cakalackie!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 20, 2022)

Go Top Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking for @NCHillbilly so I can get some decent food!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

74 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 21, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1158963


Love it! GO DAWGS! Good song too.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## campboy (Jun 21, 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!


----------



## campboy (Jun 21, 2022)

GATA!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!
73 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2022)

GO YOU GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs keepin it real in the shade on a scorcher.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs counting the days!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs home from Nawth Cackalacky!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Been at VBS this week. Fun times!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 23, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 23, 2022)

72 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping for cooler weather soon!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 23, 2022)

Who needs a Manning??

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs with busted A/C on the second hottest day of the year so far. A/C man better hurry up and get here!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 23, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs with busted A/C on the second hottest day of the year so far. A/C man better hurry up and get here!


Go Hot Dawgs with no A/C walking around the house in the nude with the winders open! 

The look on elfiii's neighbor's faces right about now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 23, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Hot Dawgs with no A/C walking around the house in the nude with the winders open!
> 
> The look on elfiii's neighbor's faces right about now.




Go nakeed Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 23, 2022)

Go burnt Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 24, 2022)

Good  Friday morning National Champions!!!

71 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 24, 2022)

Go DAWGS thankful not to be elfiii's neighbor!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs keeping the shades pulled down tight!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs with the A/C back online. It was a close run thing yesterday. Mama was Google Fooing local motels.


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs chilling in da house!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs doing rain dances!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs with air!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

70 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 25, 2022)

Go DAWGS from a stormy gulf coast.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs drinking coffee and chillin' in the hood.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs rockin with the rhythm of the rain 

Wasn't ready for the rain today!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs sweatin' like them Bammer fans after Ringo had that pick 6 in the national championship game!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs sweatin' like them Bammer fans after Ringo had that pick 6 in the national championship game!


Go pass pickin Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jun 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2022)

Supper postponed replay of National Championship game on. It neva gets old. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs at the Summit of MT Washington..


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 25, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs at the Summit of MT Washington..
> View attachment 1159934


Pretty cool, bud! I hear the wind can get crazy there at times.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 26, 2022)

Good Sunday morning National Champions!!!

69 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a nice Sunday morning!!!!!

Rain in the forecast, but it's sure nice outside now!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 26, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!








*


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Beautiful Sunday afternoon!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Traveling Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 26, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 27, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

68 days - GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 27, 2022)

Go DAWGS! I'll need to get ready to work in between 18 and 33 minutes.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 27, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!!



Go Dawgs spreading 33 bales of pine straw in 18 minutes on this hot Summer day!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Jun 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs drinking 18 beers in 33 minutes. Most of those in the last 8 minutes !!!!! Woof woof


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 27, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs drinking 18 beers in 33 minutes. Most of those in the last 8 minutes !!!!! Woof woof


Good stuff right there 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

67 days - GO Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 28, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs! @John Cooper I thought you worked days?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs at 2:43 am!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs drinking 18 beers in 33 minutes. Most of those in the last 8 minutes !!!!! Woof woof


^^^^^ You won! GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 28, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ^^^^^ You won! GO DAWGS!



Reckon he’s come to yet????


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! @John Cooper I thought you worked days?


I do but for some reason I was wide awake at 2am.......


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 28, 2022)

Bout ready for football season GO DAWGS! Still riding that Natty wave 33-18


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jun 28, 2022)

Met up with Nolan Smith and Channing Tindall at the shop on Saturday. GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 28, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Met up with Nolan Smith and Channing Tindall at the shop on Saturday. GO DAWGS View attachment 1160438


Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 29, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

66 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 29, 2022)

Go you hump day DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jun 29, 2022)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!!
Back to back


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 29, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs healing up from carpal tunnel surgery yesterday


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 30, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready to celebrate the 4th!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2022)

@trad bow tells us about that. I’m eat up with it in both hands. I need to get it addressed


----------



## elfiii (Jun 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs healing up from carpal tunnel.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 30, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> @trad bow tells us about that. I’m eat up with it in both hands. I need to get it addressed


I suffered with it for years in both hands. Got to the point I was real limited in what I could do as my hands went numb and was having trouble getting my hands to move when I wanted. Lost the sensation of touch. Eight minute surgery. Very quick recovery. Another body ailment I’ve put off too long to have repaired. 
Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jun 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs healing


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs! I’m going to talk to my doctor about repairing my Carpal tunnel!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 30, 2022)

Athens Orthopedic. Dr Schuyler


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks I’m in Monroe so that close. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jun 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting well


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs working late!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 1, 2022)

Good Friday morning National  Champions!!!

64 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs healing up!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs contemplating surgery!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 1, 2022)

Go DAWGS not wanting to spend my retirement savings on fixing old bones!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2022)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg! 
GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2022)

Go FriDawgs! Dawgs got another commitment today!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs stackin & packin


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2022)

Go 33-18 Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a Georgia Friday evening.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 2, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

63 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 2, 2022)

Go Saturday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Ready for the long weekend!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs doing yard work today!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS at da beach!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 3, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

62 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS at da beach!


Go sunbathing Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching over my two year old grandson


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!! Grandkids sure are grand!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs in Pigeon Forge throwing money away!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Pigeon Forge throwing money away!


Go Dawgs!!!

Have fun brother!!!! We are staying close to mom and dad this year, mom is in steady decline, not major yet but enough we are helping dad all we can.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 3, 2022)

Go DGDawgs blowing money and heppin' mom and dad.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2022)

Go retired Dawgs stirring the pot!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs! @John Cooper hate to hear that about the parents but know how it feels. I find it an honor to help my parents.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 3, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! @John Cooper hate to hear that about the parents but know how it feels. I find it an honor to help my parents.


Go Dawgs!!!!!

Same as me and my wife!!!! We count it a blessing!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs raised right!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Independence Day National Champions!!!

61 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Freedom LOVING DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Independence Day


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs stealing mountain girls hearts, and taking them to the flatland!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Independence Day Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 4th, my Dawg sistas and bros! 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## trad bow (Jul 4, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs stealing mountain girls hearts, and taking them to the flatland!!!!!


It’s called raiding by the Native Americans. I succeeded beyond expectations. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2022)

trad bow said:


> It’s called raiding by the Native Americans. I succeeded beyond expectations. Go Dawgs.


Mine kept me on the mountain!!!! We are honestly looking at a dryer climate, once my parents pass on,  it sure would help my wife's migraine headaches. 

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 4, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Mine kept me on the mountain!!!! We are honestly looking at a dryer climate, once my parents pass on,  it sure would help my wife's migraine headaches.
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!


Take that jeep out to Arizona and drive it till the wheels fall off. You both will enjoy it.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Take that jeep out to Arizona and drive it till the wheels fall off. You both will enjoy it.


We are looking at West Texas,  still close to Arizona, New Mexico and Utah!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs hotter-na far cracker


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs up on the mountain!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs in Pigeon Forge!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 5, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

60 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 5, 2022)

Go DAWGS watchin' idiots get stuck at the beach!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2022)

Go beach Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2022)

Go flatland Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting back home!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2022)

Go broke Dawgs getting home!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to the pawn shop!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 5, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs headed to the pawn shop!




Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 6, 2022)

UGA day on SEC.

beating Gators right now

will beat Arkansas at 6am

will beat Michigan at 12:30pm

and the grand finale at 8:30pm

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 6, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jul 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 6, 2022)

Good afternoon National Champions!!

59 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 6, 2022)

Go old Dawgs working out in the blistering sun like I got good sense.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go old Dawgs working out in the blistering sun like I got good sense.


Go senseless Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs baking in the sun!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs pouring sweat on this blistering day! It's so dang hot today, I saw 5 squirrels in my backyard today wearing straw hats and sunglasses!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2022)

Go hot Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 6, 2022)

In case y'all never seen it, the 2021 National Championship game comes on SEC channel at 8:30pm. Pretty sure the Bulldawgs of Georgia whoop the Elephants of Alabama .

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 7, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

58 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 7, 2022)

Go watchin' da sunrise over the beach DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go watchin' da sunrise over the beach DAWGS!


Go sun tanning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 7, 2022)

Got Hot Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs still workin' out in the heat!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 7, 2022)

GO NATTY DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2022)

Rise up and yell, Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2022)

Go Friday Dawgs ready for the weekend!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 8, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

57 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 8, 2022)

Go last day at the beach DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2022)

Go Georgia Bulldawgs! Wishing I was at the beach.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 8, 2022)

I don' care who you are or where you are but if you are a Dawg then you're a DGD!

Go Friday Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs,  nothing else matters!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 8, 2022)

Goooooooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 9, 2022)

Good Saturday morning National Champions!!!

56 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 9, 2022)

Go DAWGS back from da beach!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs back to reality


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs listening to the rain!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jul 9, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs eatin’ Bulldawg wings! Well, they’re called Bulldawg wings when I make them. So good I wanted to eat the bone. But I decided against it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs licking nasty orange fangers!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 9, 2022)

GO wing eatin DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs expecting more rain!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a pretty Saturday afternoon


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the rain play games around us!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching it rain.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 10, 2022)

Good Sunday morning National Champions!!!

55 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 10, 2022)

Go you Sunday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a cloudy Sunday morning!!!


----------



## formula1 (Jul 10, 2022)

6 months today and we are still National Champions!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs not letting that NC trophy collect dust.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a cloudy Sunday afternoon!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs listening to the roar of thunder! 'Bout to get some rain here along the coast! Dark and breezy right now!


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545493924923555840


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for the rain to move on out!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs smoking some Chicken legs in between showers.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs just kicking back and relaxing!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

54 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to work!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 11, 2022)

Another day another dollar!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2022)

Go DAWGS with the Monday morning drags!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs feeling like today is Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs back to the grind!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs feeling like today is Saturday.


Go retired Dawgs where every day is a Saturday!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a cool summer day.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs fighting payroll services that won't listen and understand what I am telling them!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs sweating the afternoon away!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs during the Dawg days of summer!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs chilling in the AC!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the Braves


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 12, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

53 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs dragging around this morning!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 12, 2022)

Go DAWGS getting over 1st day back at work filled with crazy women!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs not liking crazy women


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs. Not liking crazy women and I'm a crazy woman.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs tired of getting booted off the server over and over again. Boss gotta fix this now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 12, 2022)

GO DGD HOT ROD getting married in The Classic City this past Sunday. 
Once a DGD. Always a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs waiting on cool fall mornings to kill some wild goats!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating lunch!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting some rain! Again! It’s been raining for 33 mins and 18 seconds. When it rains, it pours. Tide was low when I came across the small bridge up the road. Been low Tide all year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 12, 2022)

Bama sucks!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs wanting some cooler temps and college football!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 13, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

52 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs listening to the soft patter of rain and almost,  almost wishing I had put the windows back in the Jeep.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs not getting rained on, it was gone when I left for work!!!! I did get this picture.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 13, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs not getting rained on, it was gone when I left for work!!!! I did get this picture.
> View attachment 1163281


Morning Mr John,don’t do anything I wouldn’t


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 13, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 13, 2022)

Go all you National Champions Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Morning Mr John,don’t do anything I wouldn’t


Go Dawgs living a dull life 

Morning MR. Fish!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 14, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

51 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!! Every day is a great day when you're a Dawg fan!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 14, 2022)

Go you JunkYard DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for cold weather.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Loving the sweet summertime.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs not giving a hoot how Super Dawg sounds. He's the man!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 14, 2022)

Go suppertime Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting a thunderstorm right now!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs just getting done juicing tomatoes, gonna can them tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 14, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs ready for cold weather.


YES!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 15, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!   TGIF!!!

50 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Friday DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 15, 2022)

Go DAWGS now and forever!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting grass and trimming done so tomorrow is another great retirement day grilling steaks and feeding the future steaks!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 15, 2022)

Mater sammich 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs dealing with Covid.  Came on me last night with the quickness. Hopefully it doesn’t get any worse.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 15, 2022)

Praying for a fellow Dawg ?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 15, 2022)

Get well soon SB. You a tough ole Dawg!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs dealing with Covid.  Came on me last night with the quickness. Hopefully it doesn’t get any worse.


You got this SB!!!!!!

Go Dawgs kicking the rona !!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 15, 2022)

Thanks my Dawg bros!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs dealing with Covid.  Came on me last night with the quickness. Hopefully it doesn’t get any worse.


???? for a quick recovery!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Just woke up to post Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 16, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

49 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a very nice cool morning


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs on a very nice cool morning


Go Dawgs!!!!!!

Already 72 here this morning!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 16, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs dealing with Covid.  Came on me last night with the quickness. Hopefully it doesn’t get any worse.



Prayers that it passes quickly.  I got exposed earlier this week, but thankfully, no symptoms.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS waiting on the showers to pass in the panhandle!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS waiting on the showers to pass in the panhandle!


Go panhandling Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 16, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs dealing with Covid.  Came on me last night with the quickness. Hopefully it doesn’t get any worse.


Hate to hear this. Get well Dawg.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 16, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Prayers that it passes quickly.  I got exposed earlier this week, but thankfully, no symptoms.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hate to hear this. Get well Dawg.


Thank y’all. Feeling a little better this morning.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2022)

Go mid-afternoon Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS from the redneck Riveira......


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2022)

Go Sunday morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 17, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

48 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 17, 2022)

Go watching coastal storm flare ups on the coast DAWGS!


----------



## formula1 (Jul 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading to the house of the Lord today!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

Listening to the rain!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 17, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs, we are closer!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 18, 2022)

Go Midnight Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2022)

Go 5am Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 18, 2022)

Go Monday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 18, 2022)

Go, 10ish a.m. Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting epidurals today


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 18, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 18, 2022)

Go after supper Dawgs!!!!!!

BBQ chicken,  garden fresh corn and rice!!!!!!

Plumb stuffed!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 18, 2022)

Anyone else watch the show on SEC network tonight? “year of the dawgs”? It was awesome!
GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Hearing Jimbo and Saban will be rooming together at the SEC media days event. They're going to be sharing a queen bed together.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 19, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 19, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs! Hearing Jimbo and Saban will be rooming together at the SEC media days event. They're going to be sharing a queen bed together.



Go Dawgs laughin' they fanny off at this. ^


----------



## trad bow (Jul 19, 2022)

Go midday Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2022)

Go evening Dawgs, just got done eating supper with mom and dad!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 19, 2022)

Go Dogs and welcome aboard Kirby’s newest commit, the big  6’5” 350 lb 4* DT outta NC.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating a late supper! Go recruiting Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs reloading!


----------



## formula1 (Jul 19, 2022)

Just watched it again. 33-18. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Just watched it again. 33-18. Go Dawgs!


Never gets old!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 20, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs! Hearing Jimbo and Saban will be rooming together at the SEC media days event. They're going to be sharing a queen bed together.



Offer on the bet is still open…….….


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 20, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Just watched it again. 33-18. Go Dawgs!


I did as well


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 20, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## trad bow (Jul 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 20, 2022)

Go Foggy So Ga morning DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 20, 2022)

Glory Glory To Ole GEORGIA. GO DAWGS on National Hot DAWG day.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 20, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glory Glory To Ole GEORGIA. GO DAWGS on National Hot DAWG day. View attachment 1164743


Good stuff right there 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2022)

Good morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

44 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 21, 2022)

Go DAWGS headin' North of Lanter!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## redeli (Jul 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs not taking it easy on them yeller flies!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2022)

Go DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 21, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS headin' North of Lanter!


You heading my way 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Jul 21, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glory Glory To Ole GEORGIA. GO DAWGS on National Hot DAWG day. View attachment 1164743



Go Dawgs making up some of Madman's Varsity chili recipe today. Varsity style chili dogs coming up tonight with yaller mustard and diced onion. Might even whip up some rangs to go with it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 21, 2022)

Not Varsity chili, but I had some Tx. Peter chili sauce on my DAWG last night. GO DAWGS eating chili DAWGS and wishing I had some Varsity rangs.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2022)

Go Hot Dawg eating Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

43 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs over sleeping and now running late!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs just running


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs from Acworth!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 22, 2022)

Can't wait to watch him again this year!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 22, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs counting the days til duck season!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Can't wait to watch him again this year!
> 
> View attachment 1164996


I really want his autograph. Anybody know him? 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 22, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really want his autograph. Anybody know him?
> GO DAWGS!



He is somebody's nephew on here but can't remember who


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> He is somebody's nephew on here but can't remember who


I thought so too.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 22, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought so too.



Think it is @MCBUCK


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 22, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really want his autograph. Anybody know him?
> GO DAWGS!


I posted when he signed with UGA his high school tape was awesome! 
He reminds me a lot of Hunter Renfrow (Clemson/LV Raiders).


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2022)

Go autograph hunting Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 22, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go autograph hunting Dawgs!!!!!


Always. The BullDAWG room can never have enough treasures in it. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Friday Dawgs cruising to the finish line for the week!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs trying to decide what to eat for supper.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Go Dawgs trying to decide what to eat for supper.


I made some Buffalo wings not long ago. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS and Bud light or two on a Friday evening


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dogs just landed a commit from an offensive guard 6’5” 300lb WTG coach Searles.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Friday night Dawgs! Y’all have a safe weekend!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2022)

Saturday morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs every morning


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 23, 2022)

Go DAWGS from the mountains!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs in Between Ga!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs with 6 weeks left until kickoff!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs all day long!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 23, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I really want his autograph. Anybody know him?
> GO DAWGS!



He is my wife’s cousin. He just had an autograph signing in Chatsworth a couple of weeks ago. I haven’t seen him in a while, but PM me and let me know what you want and I’ll see if I can help you out


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2022)

MCBUCK said:


> He is my wife’s cousin. He just had an autograph signing in Chatsworth a couple of weeks ago. I haven’t seen him in a while, but PM me and let me know what you want and I’ll see if I can help you out



Go autograph getting Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 23, 2022)

You're a DGD @MCBUCK. 
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 23, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 24, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

41 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Happy Sunday morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jul 24, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to close another thread down!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 24, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready to close another thread down!!!!!!


Getting close and another Great GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Well it looks like this one is done!!!!!

@elfiii can lock it down!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 26, 2022)

Go double Go DAWG threads!


----------

